

Space Elevators Climbing Towards Reality - goodgoblin
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2009/11/elevator-to-the-top-space-elevators-climbing-towards-reality/

======
ruchika_mk
Good progress indeed. Even though I am not sure if then laser beams is a cost
effective way. But it is certainly one of only few choice we have got. Carbon
nano tubes seems to be the other good option, hope next decade will bring big
breakthroughs in that area.

